# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Më mirë një mik apo një thesar?

## vagabondi1

Per mendimin timme thesar nuk blen dot nje mik te cilin mund te flasesh per gjithcka,thesari nuk te heq vetmine,perkundrazi ta shton,se kur ke shume thesare cdo njeri te duket si kur te do per interes.
Nuk ka thesar qe i afrohet nje miku te mire per mendimin tim.

----------


## *Ema*

shume dakort me ty! Ska rendesi sa i pasur te jesh mikun dhe dashurine nuk e blen dot!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MtrX

eh ti ke pare ate filmin...
po sic kane ardhur koherat edhe hijes nuk i ze bese njeriu, pale miqte qe mund te vijne e shkojne...
une do zgjidhja thesarin shkurt dhe paster, pastaj nuk kam problem te shkoj t'i takoj miqte e mi kudo qe jane neper bote.

----------


## DeuS

Nje Mik !

----------


## Reina

nje mik skam qen kurr e thekur per para...

----------


## vagabondi1

Pseee ? argumentoini pergjigjiet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar m?par?nga tironsi per qef_ 
> *Pseee ? argumentoini pergjigjiet *


neser.. sot pertoj

----------


## s0ni

Nje mik!!!!!
Paraja shkon e vjen por nje mik te vertete e ke per jete.

----------


## pekomeri

Parane ta marin te tjeret,ndersa mikun jo.Miku vlen me shume se cdo gje.

----------


## R2T

mar jete dhe jap jeten per nje shok......

per para veter mar...

----------


## leci

me mire nje mik..
por edhe thesari nuk do ishte keq.
po nuk ka mundesi ti kesh te dy?

----------


## Orku

Me mire nje vella apo nje thesar ?

----------


## aluando

orku do te zgjidhja ty sesa thesarin e meriton nje vote po kam harruar ta jap me pare.

----------


## Orku

Aluando flm nga zemra per ate qe ke shkruar por duke qene se e njoh veten, te keshilloj thesarin ..... lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bledioni

sdiskutohet nuk vihet miku para parase ose me mire le te themi shoku   po  dhe po ta hedhesh nga ana tjeter kur  e ke xhepin plot te duan dhe te bejne mik te gjithe  keshtu mendoj une psh 
dhe nuk mendoj te kete no nji qe ka thesarin mos kete shokun perkundrazi ka dhe me shume 
ajd shenet

----------


## s0ni

Bledioni, ato shoket qe permend ti jane vetem per interes dhe asgje me teper.

----------


## MtrX

> _Postuar më parë nga Eliona_ 
> *Bledioni, ato shoket qe permend ti jane vetem per interes dhe asgje me teper.*


po te kesh mend ne koke, e merr vesh se cilin shok e ke per interes e cilin e ke per koke, prandaj edhe kur nuk e ke thesarin duhet te besh kujdes.
Me kete nuk dua te them se do kesh me shume shoke te mire kur ke nje thesar, po ama atehere mund te dallosh se cilet shoke i ke vetem per interes e cilet te vertete.
Sic e thashe dhe me pare, jo se nuk do zgjidhja nje mik ne vend te nje thesari, po ama kane ardhur kohera kur nuk besohet kollaj tek njerezit. Mbase me kete qe po them dukem pak si skeptik total, por ama nqs jemi te sinqerte kjo eshte e verteta.
Per vete, me mjaftojne aq shoke te mire sa kam deri tani, te cilet jane aq te shumte, me mungon vetem nje thesar qe t'u tregoj vleresimin tim sesa shume vlen miqesia e tyre per mua, prandaj po e zgjedh thesarin ne kete dileme  :buzeqeshje:  Pershendetje te gjitheve!!!

----------


## Klevis2000

o Ork ngaqe njoh thesarin mire prandaj te zgjodha ty se je cun kampion?Ma ki pak kujdes ate arenen nderkombetare...? Zoti te ruajte.selam.

----------


## Orku

Selam alejkum vella dhe vazhdo postimet sepse kam mesuar shume prej tyre .

----------


## vagabondi1

Kam nje histori me shume kuptim dhe qe i pershtatet shume  mendimit te    MtrX qe ka shkruajtur me lart.

Na ishte njehere djal i nje ministri.Dhe sic dihet te gjith ministrat jan bosa.Djali i kerkonte gjithnje lek te atit per ti prishur me shoket.
- O ba do me japesh 50 mi lek ti prish sot me Gertin...
- O ba do me japesh 100.000 leke se Beni sot ka ditelindjen...
Kshu e beri rrug per dit ky cuni duke i kerkuar lek te atit per kta shoket.
Nje dit kthehet nga puna babai me nje thes te lyer me gjak dhe i thot te birit :
- Toni te ky thesi kam vrar nje armikun tim ,kshu qe me duhet ndima e shokve te tu per ta cuar ne mal dhe ta fshehim.
- Cke ti babi se vin shoket e mi.
Shkon ky Toni ke i pari dhe i thot Gertit kshu kshu e kam hallin...
 Gerti - Po jo sot nuk mund te vi dot se kam nje dasem...ndonje dit tjeter.
Shkon ke Beni dhe ktit i thot kshu kshu e kam hallin...
 Beni- Po jo sot nuk mund te vi dot se ka ditelindjen e dashur dhe me ka ftuar ne shtepin e vet...
Shkon ne shtepi dhe i thot te atit qe nuk me erdhen shoket se kishin pune !
Mir i thot  babai ske faj ti ,tani shko dhe thuaj shokve te vjeter ose atyre te lagjes.
Po jo o ba ato nuk me vin se nuk i kam qerasur ndonjeher..
Shkon ke shoku i par dhe i thot kshu kshu e kam hallin.
Po- i thot kydo vi patjeter.
Po te njejten gje dhe shoku i dyt.
Marin thesin me gjak, e fusin ne makin dhe nisen at e bir dhe kta dy shoket per ne mal qe te fshehin ate thesin.

E HAP BABAI THESIN E GJAKOSUR DHE QE ANDEJ NXJER NJE QINGJ.
dhe i thot djalit : - MERE TONI DHE HAJENI SE KTA JAN SHOKET E TU TE VERTET...!!!

----------

